# What should I stick in here?



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

don't know what I would do with the recess but if you have a youngin' running around I think I would build out the cabinet where your sump is so the little one doesn't trip on it or get curious and figure out how to open it.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

mathmonger said:


> I'm also going to build a bench to conceal the sump pump.


That's the plan.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I think it's time for me to head to bed. I read right over that.


----------



## nmorse (Jan 18, 2015)

I personally would put a bench like you said around the sump pump and have the bench end at the further end of the shelf in the wall. you could also construct the bench so it could also be used as storage underneath by using doors or a curtain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 27, 2014)

I would refinish the carsiding to a pickled white finish. Build a toy box around the sump pump, but put a box within a box so it cant be seen inside the toy box. Make sure to build it to be removeable so you can work on the pump if you need to. Remove the scalloped trim at the top of the wall, and just caulk that seam or install a small quarter round to cover the joint. Use the opening for shelves on shelf pins so they are adjustable, to store things like board games, art supplies, etc. Paint the ductwork white and it will tend to blend back into the ceiling


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I appreciate the feedback! I think shelf pins might be a little precarious, especially considering the width. I don't want a shelf to fall when somebody tries to use it as a jungle gym. That gives me an idea, though. I could put dowels in the edge of the shelves and make them invisible. 

I'm not so keen on the whitewash idea. I might do that on some cheap paneling, but this is real wood. I like it. It has character. Exept the scalloped trim. Hehehe. Yeah, that has to die. 

I've been to some restaurants where they painted the ductwork bright purple or something really bold. It can look pretty cool. I was thinking something fun like that might work in a play room, but the wood has kind of a serious look. So it clashes. I might do white, but it seems timid. It feels like you're in a basement and you're trying to hide the ductwork.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm thinking about possibly making the shelves out of plywood and edgebanding with solid wood. Then I could put a nice profile with the router. But would a dowel work in a plywood edge?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You could do plate glass shelves... make a wood routed trim to slip the glass
on to in the back. You could do the same on the sides or just get shelf
brackets or shelf clips. 
I would do as others suggested -- make a toy chest. You can design one
with three hinged tops. The middle hinged top would cover the enclosed
boxed in sump pump.(with a key lock) To the left and right of the pump,
would house the toys. Stop the toy chest short of the enclosure to keep
the little one from trying to climb the shelves.

Is the heating duct that blue thing up on the right? Paint it black and it will
disappear.


----------



## DINTOK (Jan 18, 2015)

you can put shelves in it but conceal it by putting a hinged door on it so it could be an "out of sight out of mind" type of ordeal for the kid.


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 27, 2014)

If you use the shelf pins that have the holes you can screw your shelves to the pins. Even if a monkey climbs them, they wont move.
That pickled oak finish i was tal about still shows the grain of the wood through. Its kind of a whitewash look. It takes the darkness out of it, but still shows the grain and the texture of the carsiding through it.
I agree that the ductwork might be fun a bold color, but there really isnt enough of it for that in my opinion. You could do a small soffit around the room to hide the ductwork and the carsiding edge and then paint that in bold colors in sections. That might be pretty cool and kill 3 birds at once. (Edging cover, ductwork, and add color)
Whitewashing the wood would also soften it against the bold colors and accent the character of the wood at the same time. It would also add a homey feel to it and not be so stark and in your face. And make the room feel bigger to boot!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

CAVEAT.... I know nothing about design......

but are not young childrens rooms supposed to be bright/colorfull/ and light.????


----------

